# Wilderness Of Mirrors



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2006)

This morning, I read of a Cherokee philosophy that states that all we see and encounter is, in some way, a reflection of ourselves.  The example the text used was a night on a mountain.  One man be fearful of falling or creatures, another may be entranced by the beauty of the vista, another may simply sleep through the night.  Individual perception obviously provokes our responses.

The questions, then, are these:  How are you reflected in your choice of martial art?  What do you see of yourself in your training?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Apr 1, 2006)

As someone who is very interested in Native American philosophy and teachings, I'd love to know the source of what you read. A book that's readily available, hopefully?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2006)

The information came from a book of meditations I have.  The author quoted is Hyemeyohsts Storm.

The complete quote is this:
_Any idea, person or object can be a Medicine Wheel, a mirror for man.  The tiniest flower can be such a mirror, as can a wolf, a story, a touch, a religion, or a mountaintop._

Here is the author's website.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> This morning, I read of a Cherokee philosophy that states that all we see and encounter is, in some way, a reflection of ourselves. The example the text used was a night on a mountain. One man be fearful of falling or creatures, another may be entranced by the beauty of the vista, another may simply sleep through the night. Individual perception obviously provokes our responses.
> 
> The questions, then, are these: How are you reflected in your choice of martial art? What do you see of yourself in your training?



A reflection of myself into the art(s) I choose to study.

I study FMA.

Modern Arnis and Balintawak.

I think both are really good reflections.

Balintawak is into fine tuning and detail work and improving oneself's skills through day to day testing. 

Modern Arnis has lots of elements in it and it fits into my style also of doing what fits, and if it works great, move on. If not then try something else.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2006)

For me, my initial contact with karate appealled to the part of me that desires balance, coordination and grace.  Physical wants, if you will.  As I studied more, I realized that I was projecting my desire to become more noble, honorable and disciplined.  A combination of spiritual and cognitive aspects.  These are qualities that I've chosen to try and develop.  I remained with karate because, in the context of our class, these very things were a focus.

Doing the right thing is a goal I am always trying to attain.  Within a group of people I meet with, the focus is on only the next right thing (which, in time, is all the right things).  I find my Sensei's instruction to follow this moral value.


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2006)

My own faith focuses on reducing ego, anger, attachment (among others)...and find that to successfully practice Kenpo that I must do the same.   

I don't think i can draw a line between where my art stops and where my spirituality begins, as they are both very much a part of me.

_I keep a vigil in a wilderness of mirrors
Where nothing here is ever what it seems
You stand so close but you never understand it
For all that we see is not all that it seems, am I blind?_


----------



## stickarts (Apr 1, 2006)

It's the whole package rolled into one for me: working out to feel strong and at peace, but taking what you have learned to help others. I remember Christopher Reeve describing his character Superman by saying that it wasn't so much his powers that made him super, it was how he chose to use his powers.
For me it's really more about that than the punching and kicking. Feeling like I make a positive difference.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 1, 2006)

First let me say that when I saw your title I thought you were talking about a RUSH song (Double Agent).

That is a good question, though, I guess I have always liked things that involve motion, continuity of motion and speed.  I am not a "big guy" I am not very powerful, so I really on speed and movement a lot, and that is what I like about Kenpo.  Kenpo has given me confidence but has kept me humble.  I guess I can understand the power that you and I carry as martial artists, that is how badly you can hurt a person if you apply a technique at full throttle and to fear or respect that, moreover to only go as far as you need to in order to be safe.  I feel very happy and very fortunate to have studied what I have, thus, I try not to have too large an ego and to understand where everyone else is coming from when they talk to me.  This is the best answer I can give you.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2006)

The thread title is from Double Agent; but, it was also apropos for the topic.

So far, the responses have all shown some degree of what is reflected of ourselves in our chosen MA.

Thank you all.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

kenpo is direct, effective and somewhat unlovely in comparison to some other arts.

this seems pretty accurate.  especially the unlovely part.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 6, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> This morning, I read of a Cherokee philosophy that states that all we see and encounter is, in some way, a reflection of ourselves. The example the text used was a night on a mountain. One man be fearful of falling or creatures, another may be entranced by the beauty of the vista, another may simply sleep through the night. Individual perception obviously provokes our responses.
> 
> The questions, then, are these: How are you reflected in your choice of martial art? What do you see of yourself in your training?


 
Good question Eggie!!

For me TAI CHI reflects my slow calm introspective side.

My love of nature and the outdoors and my desire for peace and harmony within;. 

Are all reasons for my choice in Tai Chi

I also want to take up Take Won Doe because I want to run around and kick stuff LOL!!!!!!!!!!

I guess the restless crazy wild side


----------

